# Wanted Christmas Week or New Years Week- Anywhere warm!



## lisajeannec

I am looking preferable for Dec 27-Jan 3 somewhere in FL or anywhere else warm. 1 bedroom could work but 2 bedroom is preferred. 

Also looking for shorter stay of Fri Dec 20-Mon or Tues Dec 23 or 24.

Please let me know if you have anything available.


----------



## Lucy744

Hiya.  i have lots of points to use up by the end of the year, so could help you.  I have checked Orange Lake where I own and can definitely get you something - as I'm a Signature owner, I can probably get you an upgrade too!
Let me know asap -
Lucy


----------



## Carol C

lisajeannec said:


> I am looking preferable for Dec 27-Jan 3 somewhere in FL or anywhere else warm. 1 bedroom could work but 2 bedroom is preferred.
> 
> Also looking for shorter stay of Fri Dec 20-Mon or Tues Dec 23 or 24.
> 
> Please let me know if you have anything available.



I have a one BR sleeps 4/2 in Sanibel with check-in Dec 21. You can walk to beach but there are no views from this first floor unit (but you won't have lots of steps to climb either in this resort with three levels and no elevator.) PM me for details.


----------



## gjhardt

*Sanibel Christmas*

If you have II - just saw Shell Island Beach Club for Christmas week - very nice


----------



## gmjo6780

*I have a Christmas and New years*



lisajeannec said:


> I am looking preferable for Dec 27-Jan 3 somewhere in FL or anywhere else warm. 1 bedroom could work but 2 bedroom is preferred.
> 
> Also looking for shorter stay of Fri Dec 20-Mon or Tues Dec 23 or 24.
> 
> Please let me know if you have anything available.



I have a 1 bdrm at star island 
5 nights starting 12-22-13.  A 1 bdrm. on the beach at the Wyndham Majestic Sun 4 nights starting 12-30-13 for $300.


----------



## lisajeannec

Ok we narrowed down when we can actually leave. Has to be the New Years Week. I can leave Dec 26th at the earliest.


----------



## admiralsteve

*I have a 1  bedroom in Cabo San lucas*

This is a large 1 bedroom ocean view pueblo  bonito sunset beach week 52 sat to sat


----------



## lisajeannec

lisajeannec said:


> I am looking preferable for Dec 28-Jan 4 somewhere in FL or anywhere else warm. 1 bedroom could work but 2 bedroom is preferred.
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you have anything available.



Lots of offers for $1500 and up - please just let me know if you have something for the $700 rate.


----------



## vacationhopeful

Sorry, all my Week 52s rented - even the Studios for $865. Big holiday week with LOTS of people looking for warmth.


----------



## ronparise

New Orleans is warm, I can check you in a studio (sleeps 4)  for check in Dec 30 for 4-10 nights at $100 a nite

If you need more than one. I can do that too (but the second one is an additional $100 a nite)


----------



## vacationhopeful

ronparise said:


> New Orleans is warm, I can check you in a studio for check in Dec 30 for 4-10 nights at $100 a nite



She would like a 2 bedroom, but a 1 bedroom might work ...


----------



## ronparise

vacationhopeful said:


> She would like a 2 bedroom, but a 1 bedroom might work ...



She can have all 9 studios that I have reserved if she wants them at $100/night /studio


----------



## ronandjoan

Hotwire still has 4 star hotels available for less than $100/night and some substantially less, and some are resorts!  Not a condo but at this late date, it's tough!


----------



## mary ann

lisajeannec said:


> Lots of offers for $1500 and up - please just let me know if you have something for the $700 rate.



you mean tuggers not following the rules?? Oh my!


----------



## lisajeannec

I'm still looking! Some decent places, just still not settled. I know it's last minute but we do this all the time since we fly standby.


----------



## RichardL

*Pueblo bonito 1 bedrm ocean view*

I cannot use this unit.  It is available for $1200.  That is better than
$700, and i can still redeposit and use it next year.  Please advise


----------



## team2win

*Star Island - 3br/2ba Dec 28th - Jan 4th*

I have a Star Island 3br/2ba, Dec 28th - Jan 4th available.

Eric


----------

